# لماذا نصوم ؟ ..



## REDEMPTION (8 مارس 2007)

*+*


*الإجابة لنيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا موسي*
* 
هل كانت هناك اصوام ثابتة فى مواعيد محددة فى العهد القديم ؟* 

أن الصوم فى مواعيد محددة تعليم كتابى فقد حدد الرب اصوام ثابتة لشعبه فى العهد القديم فقد ذكر فى سفر زكريا النبى صوم الشهر الرابع و صوم الشهر الخامس وصوم السابع و صوم العاشر (زك 19:8) و الحكمة يا ابنى فى تحديد مواعيد الصوم هو تنظيم العبادة الجماعية . 

*هل في العهد الجديد اشارة إلى الصوم ؟* 

( أ ) صام الرب يسوع أربعين يوما و أربعين ليلة (مت 2:4) صام عنا و قدم لنا مثالا لتتبع اثر خطواته . 
(ب) صام الرسل قبل القداسات (اع 2:13) . 
(ج) صاموا أيضا عند اختيار الخدام ورسامتهم (أع3:13،27:14) . 
( د) الصوم فى وقت الخطر خلال رحلة بولس الرسول لروما . (أع 21:27) . 

*هل جميع هذه الاصوام ذكرت فى العهد الجديد وان لم تذكر جميعها فلماذا نصومها ؟ *
الانجيل مسلم للرسل فما لفم و لم تدون كل تعاليم السيد المسيح ( يو 30:20-31 ،25:21) كما أن الانجيل قد تم تدوينه بعد فترة من صعود السيد المسيح ونحن نضع تعاليم آبائنا الرسل " كإنجيل شفاهى " يكمل ما حفظ لنا فى الانجيل الكتابى و نحترم و نطيع و نسمع ونقبل تلك التعاليم كاحترامنا و طاعتنا و قبولنا و سمعنا للرب نفسه (لو 16:10) . ويذكر الأنجيل يا أن المؤمنون قد تسلموا تعاليم الكنيسة من الرسل وخلفائهم . (1كو23:11،34،2تس15: 2،2تى2:2،فى9:4،2يو:12) . ومن ثم نتسلم قوانين الآباء البطاركة القديسين الذين رتبوا الاصوام الباقية للآن و نقول كما قال القديس اغسطينوس أن عادتنا لها قوة القانون لأننا تسلمناها من أناس قديسين . 

*ماذا يحدث للإنسان لو لم يصم مع الكنيسة ؟ *
المسيحى الحقيقى يا ابنى هو عضو فى جسد السيد المسيح الذى هو الكنيسة و هو لا يشذ عن الجماعة لأن العضو إذا خرج عن الجسد يفسد و يسبب للجسد آلاماً مبرحة…… المؤمن سيصوم لأن الكنيسة تصوم فهو منها ومعها وفيها. فالمفروض يا أن تطاع الكنيسة كما يطاع الله فقد قال الرب لتلاميذه "من يسمع منكم يسمع منى" (لو16:10) وان تصام الاصوام كاملة كما هى مقررة من قديم الزمان أما من تمنعه ظروفه الصحية فليعرض أمره على أب اعترافه ليأخذ منه حلا ولا يصح أن يختصر أيام الصوم من تلقاء نفسه يفطر ويصوم كما يشاء ، بل هناك تدبير روحي مع أب الاعتراف . 

*- يقول البعض أن السيد المسيح لم يحتم الصوم بل تركه للظروف بقوله " متى صمتم " فلماذا نصوم فى أوقات ثابتة "سنويا" ؟* 

أن كلمه متى يا تفيد التحقيق والتأكيد وليس الشك ، بحيث يكون فى حكم الواقع المحتم مثل قول الرب : 
"متى جاء ابن الإنسان فى مجده وجميع الملائكة القديسين معه" (مت31:25) . وقوله لبطرس " متى رجعت ثبت اخوتك " (لو23:22) . 
فواضح من ذلك أن بعد كلمة "متى" حقائق مقررة ووقوعها محتم وقد حدد الرب أوقاتا معينه للصوم (لا29:16، زك19:8، لو12:18) .وحدد الرب يسوع له المجد موعد بدء صوم الرسل بعد صعوده عنهم إلى السماء (مت15:9) وهذا ما تم فعلا (اع13،14،27) . 
أمر الرسول بولس المؤمنين بالصوم (1كو5:7). ويجب الخضوع للترتيب الكنسى الذى وضعه الرسل وخلفائهم. 

*الصوم يجب أن لا يتكرر سنويا ويجب أن يمارس فى وقت الضيقات فقط؟*
 
الصوم كالصلاة و الصدقه يجب أن يتكرر فى موعده وكما سبق و قلت لك يا ابنى أن الرب حدد أوقاتا معينه للصوم وذلك لما للصوم من فوائد روحيه كثيرة. كما أن الصوم الجماعى يا ابنى هو تعليم كتابى ويدل على وحدانية الروح فى العبادة وفى التقرب إلى الله . كما أننا يا ابنى فى حرب دائمة مع الشياطين لذلك فنحن فى حاجة دائمة إلى الأسلحة الروحية المختلفة لمقاومتهم ومن هذه الأسلحة الصوم لذلك يجب التعود على أوقات الصوم فى أوقاته المعينة وعدم تركه للظروف أو قصره على أوقات الضيقات . 
هناك بعض الأشخاص يرفض الصوم نهائيا بزعم أن القديس بولس الرسول قد رفض

 *الامتناع عن أكل معين بقوله " لا يحكم عليكم أحد فى أكل أو شرب " (كو16:2) ؟* 

إن قصد القديس بولس الرسول بهذه الآية هو عدم التمسك بالنظرة اليهودية بتقسيم الطعام إلى نجس و طاهر فهو لم يقل " لا يحكم أحد عليكم فى صوم " إنما عن هذه الاطعمه المعتبرة نجسة ودنسة قال الرسول بولس " لا يحكم عليكم أحد فى أكل أو شرب " وذلك لان فى بداية الإيمان بالمسيحية كان أول من دخل المسيحية هم اليهود فأرادوا تهويد المسيحية أى أن من يدخل فى المسيحية عليه ان يمارس كل العادات اليهودية مثل النجاسات والتطهير وحفظ السبت والاحتفال بالهلال وأوائل الشهور والأعياد اليهودية مثل الفصح والفطير والأبواق والمظال ويوم الكفارة فأراد بولس الرسول مقاومة تهويد المسيحية و لذلك قال " لا يحكم عليكم أحد فى أكل أو شرب أو من جهة عيد أو هلال أو سبت التى هى ظل الأمور العتيدة " إذن لم تكن مناسبة حديث عن الصوم و إنما عن العادات اليهودية التى يريدون إدخالها إلى المسيحية .. 

*قال احدهم بنوع من الاستخفاف هل ربنا قال للناس عندما تصوموا كلوا عدس وفول وبصارة ؟ *
نعم حدد الرب أنواعا معينة من الطعام تؤكل فى الاصوام كما يلى : 
(أ) أمر الرب حزقيال النبى بالصوم ثم الإفطار على القمح " البليلة" والشعير والفول والعدس والدجن " الذرة الرفيعة " والكرسنه " الكمون " . (حز9:4) . 
(ب) صام دانيال عن أكل اللحوم وشرب الخمر (دا12:1) كما صام مع أصحابه الثلاثة وافطروا آخر النهارعلى القطانى "البقوليات" (دا8:1-16) . 
(ج) صام داود النبى بالزيت وقال " ركبتاى ارتعشتا من الصوم ولحمى هزل عن سمن " (مز24:109) . عارف يا الصوم فى كنيستنا ليس هو مجرد طعام نباتى إنما هو انقطاع عن الطعام فترة معينه يعقبها أكل نباتى من اجل لذة محبة الله وحفظ وصاياه بحب وفرح دون ضغط أو إكراه. 
لماذا تصوم الكنيسة الصوم الكبير؟ 
الصوم الكبير يا ابنى له المقام الأول والمنزلة الكبرى بين الاصوام الكنسية و الكنيسة تمارس هذا الصوم تذكارا لصوم المخلص الذى صامه وأيضا اقتداء بالسيد المسيح فى مسلكه هذا فالرب يسوع لم يكن محتاجا للصوم وإنما هو صام عنا لكي يعطي قوة لصومنا فيصبح (صومنا) صوماً مقبولاً أمام الأب السماوي لذلك يجب أن نتمثل به. وأيضا بهذا الصوم يستعد المؤمنون استعدادا روحيا كبيرا لأسبوع الآلام والاحتفال بقيامة الرب يسوع من بين الأموات


----------



## جاسى (12 مارس 2007)

حلو اوى 
شكرا ليك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فيكتور حسني كامل (12 مارس 2007)

شكرا للموضوع وبكن اؤجو الرد لماذا ترفض الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية أن يتناول أبناء الكنيسة الكاثوليكية وذلك بالرد الوافي والمقرون بشواهد تفيدنا بالرد علي اصدقاءنا الكاثوليك والف شكر .


----------



## REDEMPTION (12 مارس 2007)

فيكتور حسني كامل قال:


> شكرا للموضوع وبكن اؤجو الرد لماذا ترفض الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية أن يتناول أبناء الكنيسة الكاثوليكية وذلك بالرد الوافي والمقرون بشواهد تفيدنا بالرد علي اصدقاءنا الكاثوليك والف شكر .


 
*+*

سلام ونعمه ..

الاخ الحبيب فيكتور .. 

لا نرحب إطلاقاً بالمناقشات فى الاختلافات بين الطوائف .. فكلنا أبناء المسيح .. 

و إن كان لديك أى إستفسار فيمكنك مراسلتى على بريد الرسائل الخاص بى هنا فى المنتدى و بمعونة المسيح سنجيبك على كل أسئلتك  

تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 مارس 2007)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> 
> *الإجابة لنيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا موسي*
> ...


 

وكان في السنة الرابعة لداريوس الملك ان كلام الرب صار الى زكريا في الرابع من الشهر التاسع في كسلو *2* لما ارسل اهل بيت ايل شراصر ورجم ملك ورجالهم ليصلّوا قدام الرب *3* وليكلموا الكهنة الذين في بيت رب الجنود والانبياء قائلين أأبكي في الشهر الخامس منفصلا كما فعلت كم من السنين هذه *4* ثم صار اليّ كلام رب الجنود قائلا *5* قل لجميع شعب الارض وللكهنة قائلا . لما صمتم ونحتم في الشهر الخامس والشهر السابع وذلك هذه السبعين سنة فهل صمتم صوما لي انا . *6* ولما اكلتم ولما شربتم أفما كنتم انتم الآكلين وانتم الشاربين . *7* أليس هذا هو الكلام الذي نادى به الرب عن يد الانبياء الاولين حين كانت اورشليم معمورة ومستريحة ومدنها حولها والجنوب والسهل معمورين 
(زكريا 7)

http://arabic.searchgodsword.org/de...zec&ngt=%C7%D0%E5%C8+%C7%E1%EC%3A&ng=7&ncc=11 


وكان اليّ كلام رب الجنود قائلا . *19* هكذا قال رب الجنود . ان صوم الشهر الرابع وصوم الخامس وصوم السابع وصوم العاشر يكون لبيت يهوذا ابتهاجا وفرحا واعيادا طيبة . فاحبوا الحق والسلام .
(زك 8 : 18 - 19 )


----------



## kiro105 (13 مارس 2007)

الصوم الحق هو صوم القلب والصوم الذى تحددهة الكنيسة ما هو الا تدريب ربنا ياخذ بايدنا ويقوينا ويثبتنا فى الايمان والموضوع شيق وممتاز


----------



## مسلمة وفخورة (13 مارس 2007)

*الاخت مسلمة ..*

*هذا القسم روحى للمسيحين و ليس لحوار الاديان .. *

*كلامك يخالف قرآنك أيضاً .. *

*للاسف .. أنتم متناقضون (( تماماً )) .. و كُليتاً *

*(( رجاء )) عدم التعليق على هذه المشاركة والاكتفاء بتنفيذ ما جاء بها وهو : *

*أن هذا القسم روحى للمسيحين .. فإن أردتى المشاركة فأرجوا الابتعاد تماماً عن الاسئلة الدينية او الحوارات الدينية ..*

*أعتقد انك فهمتى .... تحياتى *

*REDEMPTION*


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 مارس 2007)

NEW_MAN قال:


> وكان في السنة الرابعة لداريوس الملك ان كلام الرب صار الى زكريا في الرابع من الشهر التاسع في كسلو *2* لما ارسل اهل بيت ايل شراصر ورجم ملك ورجالهم ليصلّوا قدام الرب *3* وليكلموا الكهنة الذين في بيت رب الجنود والانبياء قائلين أأبكي في الشهر الخامس منفصلا كما فعلت كم من السنين هذه *4* ثم صار اليّ كلام رب الجنود قائلا *5* قل لجميع شعب الارض وللكهنة قائلا . لما صمتم ونحتم في الشهر الخامس والشهر السابع وذلك هذه السبعين سنة فهل صمتم صوما لي انا . *6* ولما اكلتم ولما شربتم أفما كنتم انتم الآكلين وانتم الشاربين . *7* أليس هذا هو الكلام الذي نادى به الرب عن يد الانبياء الاولين حين كانت اورشليم معمورة ومستريحة ومدنها حولها والجنوب والسهل معمورين
> (زكريا 7)
> 
> http://arabic.searchgodsword.org/de...zec&ngt=%C7%D0%E5%C8+%C7%E1%EC%3A&ng=7&ncc=11
> ...


 

*+*

سلام ونعمه ..

الاخ الحبيب نيو مان ..

اشكرك على كتابة الآيات .. و لكن الحقيقة لم أفهم المقصود ..  فأرجوا التوضيح 

تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (14 مارس 2007)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> سلام ونعمه ..
> 
> ...


 
اخي الحبيب اسمح لي ن اجيب باختصار ومباشرة 

انا لست ضد الصوم - وارجو الا يفهم احدا من ردي انه معارضة للصوم- ولكن هذه الايات تتكلم عن عكس ما قصد الاستشهاد به


الايات هنا تتكلم عن ان الشعب فرض على نفسه صوما لم يامر به الله - ولكن الله يحول لهم ايام الصوم هذه الى ايام عيد 


ارجو الرجوع الى تفسير سفر زكريا تاليف ( ف ب ماير) ترجمة القمص المتنيح مرقس داود 

صلوا من اجلي - بركة الرب معكم


----------



## REDEMPTION (14 مارس 2007)

+

سلام ونعمه ..


الاخ الحبيب نيو مان ..

لن نفهم بالطبع أنك ضد الصوم .. فالصوم كما هو واقع وملموس أيضاً يهيىء النفس والروح لتكون سكنى للروح القدس كما انه يساعد الانسان على المضى فى طريق الفضيلة لما له من مزايا عديده .. ناهيك عن فوائده الطبيه التى أثبتها العلم .

*و ما إستشهد به نيافة الانبا موسى هو سفر زكريا الاصحاح الثامن عدد 19 تحديداً و انت أخى وضعت لنا جزء من الاصحاح السابع .. فإذاً ليس هو الذى إستشهد به نيافة الانبا موسى .. *

*فنقرأ فى ( زك 8 : 19 ) :  هكذا قال رب الجنود : إن صوم الشهر الرابع وصوم الخامس وصوم السابع وصوم العاشر يكون لبيت يهوذا ابتهاجا وفرحا وأعيادا طيبة . فأحبوا الحق والسلام ... هذا ما إستشهد به نيافة الانبا موسى يا أخى *

و لكن إسمح لى أن أبين لك المقصود بهذه الآيات الكريمه التى أنت وضعتها من الاصحاح السابع :


كان الشعب فى السبى قد وضعوا على انفسهم صوماً حتى يرحمهم الله ، و لم تكن هذه الاصوام مفروضة عليهم فى الناموس ، بل هم وضعوها ، و عادوا من السبى .. و بدأ بناء الهيكل .. فجاءوا يسألون هل نستمر فى هذه الاصوام التى فرضناها على أنفسنا أم نتوقف ، و كانت هذه الاصوام التى فرضوها على أنفسهم هى : 

1 - فى الشهر الرابع 17 يونيو تذكار لثغر و إقتحام أسوار أورشليم ( أر 39 : 2 )

2 - فى الشهر الخامس فى 4 يوليو  تذكاراًلحرق الهيكل ( 2 مل 25 : 9 )

3 - فى الشهر السابع 3 سبتمبر تذكاراً لمقتل جدليا وبه إكتمل تشتتهم 

4 - فى الشهر العاشر 10 ديسمبر تذكاراً لبداية  لحصار أورشليم ( أر 39 : 1 )

*و كان سؤالهم يُعنى ان الصوم يمثل لهم ثقلاً  فى حياتهم يودون الخلاص منه* ، أو كان غاية فى حد ذاته ، فلم يمارسوه بروح التوبة .. *لذلك جاءت الإجابة توبيخاً* .. و كأن الله يريد أن يقول لهم أنه ليس فى حاجة إلى أصوامهم التى يشعرون أنها ثقيلة على أنفسهم ، فإن أرادوا الصوم لهم أن يمارسوه بروح صادق و بروح التوبة و التذلل و شعورهم بانهم أحزنوا قلب الله ، وشعورهم بالاحتياج لمراحمه و معونته 


تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 مارس 2007)

REDEMPTION قال:


> +





REDEMPTION قال:


> *و ما إستشهد به نيافة الانبا موسى هو سفر زكريا الاصحاح الثامن عدد 19 تحديداً و انت أخى وضعت لنا جزء من الاصحاح السابع .. فإذاً ليس هو الذى إستشهد به نيافة الانبا موسى .. *
> 
> *فنقرأ فى ( زك 8 : 19 ) : هكذا قال رب الجنود : إن صوم الشهر الرابع وصوم الخامس وصوم السابع وصوم العاشر يكون لبيت يهوذا ابتهاجا وفرحا وأعيادا طيبة . فأحبوا الحق والسلام ... هذا ما إستشهد به نيافة الانبا موسى يا أخى *




اخي الحبيب 

شكرا لتعليقك ، وقد استفدت منه كثيرا 
ولكن اسمح لي ولكي تعم الفائدة ، ان اضع لك نقلا عن كتاب
" نبي الرجاء " تأليف : ف. ب. ماير - ترجمة القمص مرقس داود  

وفي الصفحات ارقام 86 - 89
تحت عنوان : اصوام تتحول الى أعياد 
( تفسير زكريا الاصحاحين السابع والثامن ) وذلك لارتباطهما معا !!!

اقتباس : " يبدو أن اليهود كانوا يحفظون أربعة اصوام اثناس سبيهم ، في اربعة اشهر كانوا يكتبئون :
فصوم الشهر العاشر كان يذكرهم بأول حصار لاورشليم بالمجانق ، وصوم الشهر الرابع كان يذكرهم بالاستيلاء على المدينة في عهد صدقيا ، وصوم الشهر الخامس كان يذكرهم بالمصيبة التي فاقت الكل وهي اشعال النار في بيت الرب ، وصوم الشهر السابع كان يذكرهم بقتل جدليا ، الامر الذي ادى الى تشتت البقية الباقية .

وهكذا نرى ان السنة اليهودية كانت مليئة بذكريات اليمة ، وكان الظلام يضعط على الحياة الوكنية بصفة مستمرة ، لانه واضح ان حفظ هذه الاصوام كان امرا الزاميا .

وعند رجوع الشعب من السبي ظل يحافظ على هذه الاصوام ، ويبدو ان بعض اهل السبي الذين استقروا في بيت ايل قد ذهولا بسبب هذا الوضع ، ورأوا ان الاستمرار في لبس المسح وظر الرماد على رؤوسهم لا يليق  بالمرة لان المدينة المقدسة كانت تنهض بسرعة من التراب وتستعيد الكثير من جمالها السابق . ان الاستمرار في التظاهر بالحزن زالت بواعثه منذ زمن طويل بل تبدل الى فرح كان يوحي بعد م الصدق بل بالرياء . وان النحيب والاعترافات اللائقة في بابل لم يكن لها موضع في ارض آبائهم ز لهذا ارسلوا وفدا الى بيت الله لاستشارة الكهنة والانبياء المجتمعين به قائلين : أأبكي في الشهر الخامس منفضلا كما فعلت كم من السنين هذه " ( زكريا 7 : 1 - 3 ) 

كان سؤالا معقولا ، خليقا برجال افاضل أحسوا ان البكاء والأصوام لا معنى لها في ذاتها وغير مرضية لله الا اذا كانت هي العلامة الظاهرة المعبرة عن عواطف النفس الحقيقية ..
كان سخيفا حقا الاحتفاظ بذريات عفا عليها الدهر وخدمة بالية كانت تبعر يوما ما عن الحزن العميق والتوبة ، انه لأمر جوهري جدا أن نكون صادقين في حياتنا الدينية ، أن لا نتظاهر بما لا نحس به ، لا نحتفظ بالمظهر من أجل المظهر ، لا شيء يقتل النفس بقدر العبادة الشكلية .

ويبدو أن زكريا أجاب على هذا لاسؤال بأربع اجابات مختلفة ، لقد صار اليه " كلام رب الجنود اربع مرات " 

الاجابة الاولى : ( ص 7 : 4 - 7) 
وفيها يذكر الشعب انهم هم الذين حددوا هذه الاصوام ومن ذلك يستنتج انهم كما حددوها فلهم كل الحرية ان يبطلوها متى أرادوا ، ويستنتج استنتاج آخر هو انه خير للشعب ان يتأملوا في كلمات الانبياء السالفين بدلا من تلك الاصوام التي حددت لمناسبات شعبية " اليس هذا هو الكلام الذي نادي به الانبياء الاولين حين كانت اورشليم معمورة ومستريحة " انه أيسر ان تقام اصوام وتمارس العاشر الخارجية من ان يخضع الفلب امام الله وتطاع الاوامر لتي أمر بها .

الاجابة الثانية : ( ص 7 : 8 - 14 ) 
وفيها يقول النبي انهم سواء حفظوا الصوم او لم يحفظوه فيجب عليهم على الاقل ان يظهروا روح الديانة الحقيقية العظيمة الاهمية " اقضوا قضاء الحق واعملوا احسانا ورحمة كل انسان مع اخيه ، ولا تظلموا الارملة ولا اليتيم ولا الغريب ولا الفقير ، ولا يفكر احد منكم شار على اخيه في قلبكم " هكذا خاطب الله آباؤهم من قبل ، وهكذا يخاطبهم هم الآن .
لقد أبي آرباهؤم ان يصغوا بل جعلوا قلبهم ماسا ، فكان كما نادي هو فلم يسمعوا كذلك ينادون هم فلا أسمع قال رب الجنود ، وبددهم كما بعاصفة وخربت ارضهم ، وهكذا توسل زكريا الى الشعب في عصره ان لا يستسلموا الى فتور آبائهم وعنادهم لكي ينحوا من المصير الذي حل بآبائهم ولكي لا تحل بهم مصيبة تعطل نهضة أمتهم أو تعيدهم الى النكبات التي سبق أن افتقدوا بها .


يتبع ...


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 مارس 2007)

اتابع الاقتباس من صفحة 91


" الاجابة الاخيرة ( ص 8 : 18 - 23 ) 

وفيها يقدم زكريا نبوة مبهجة عن المستقبل المجيد ، التي لا تزال تنتظر التحقيقي الكامل لكنها تحققت جزئيا وقتئذاك . " وكان الى كلام رب الجنود قائلا ، وهكذا قال رب الجنود ، ان صوم الشهر الرابع وصوم الخامس وصوم السابع وصوم العاشر يكون لبيت يهوذا ابتهاجا وفرحا وأعياد طيبة ، فأحبوا لاحق والسلام ( ص : 8 - 18 - 19) 

هذا تبدل عظيم ، أننا لنعجب عندما ندر بأن الله قد مسح كل ذكريات الماضي لدرجة أن تلك التذكارات المشئومة كانت تمر دون ان يحفل بها أحد ، ان ذاكرتنا لا تحتفظ لمدة طويلة بالذكريات الاليمة التي سرعات ما تمحى من الذاكرة ، ونحن سرعان ما نتناسى ما لا نريد ان نبقى عليه ، ونطرحه في بحر النسيان ، ذلك البحر الذي لا يتعجل اظهار ما طواه ، ولكن الامر العجيب هنا هو أن هذه التذكارات التي كانت تحمل معها كل مرة أمر الذكريات الاليمة اصبحت الان يرحب بها كأعياد طيبة ، كأن الاحداث التي تمت فيها وكانت تبدو قاتمة كانت في الواقع مليئة بالبركات ، وأنما أسيء فهمها .  هذا يذكرنا بالخطوك الفاتمة في طيف النور التي تمثل محتويات نور الشمس البهيج . هل يأسف الفلكي حينما يدرك سموها ؟ كلا بل يحسبها ثمينة جدا جدا . "


انتهى الاقتباس 
وشكرا لمحبتكم 
الرب يبارككم جميعا ويبارك في خدمتك لمجد اسم الرب يسوع وحده


----------



## moheb558996 (16 مارس 2007)

الحقيقة يا اخوتى بخصوص الصوم
هو علاقة بين المؤمن و الرب
و بما ان الله روح و الذين يسجدون لة بالروح و الحق
و كما ان الله قال يا ابنى اعطنى قلبك و تلاحظ عيناك طرقى
اذن هو وسيلة لجعل الجسد يفكر فى الله
فاذا كان الجسد هو الثقيل و الروح هى الطائر الخفيف
هذا يجعلنا نؤهل انفسنا للارتباط بعلاقة جيدة
و ما اعظم الصلوات بالقداس فى القسمة
عن ارتباط الصلاة و الصوم
و طبعاً المحبة التى هى قلب الفضائل
بكل بساطة الديانة المسيحية هى علاقة شخصية مع الله
و هى طاعة لوصاياة و التصاق بشركة مع الروح القدس
اما لو كانت اعمال صافية فقط بدون محبتنا لله
فقد صرنا صنجاً يرن و لا يقبل الله الصوم
ارجو ان تكونوا فهمتونى
لان الله ينظر الى القلب و افكارة
حتى الصلاة الله ينظر الى الانسان المنكسر و الذى يطلبة بكل الامانة
و يرجوة بكل بساطة لغفران الخطايا و للاتحاد بة
هذا هو الله و هذا ايمانى
و ما كانت اسرار الكنيسة الا جسراً للعبور الى الطريق الى الله
و ايضاً الحرف يقتل و الروح يحيى
بمعنى الصوم الحقيقى هو استراتيجية الانسان فى تنفيذ الصوم
شكراً لكم
محتاج صلواتكم


----------



## أرزنا (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا نصوم ؟ ..*

سلام المسيح

شكرا لك على الموضوع وربنا يباركك


----------

